# Exception creating bean of class . (Struts)



## Gast (11. Aug 2006)

Hallo!

Ich bin gerade dabei eine kleine Webanwendung mit Eclipse und Struts zu erstellen und habe nun ein Problem, bei dem ich irgendwie nicht weiter komme.
Ein Teil der Software war schon funktionsfähig, bis ich meine komplette package Struktur ändern musste. Habe also die Dateien per "move" in die neu erstellten packages geschoben und die alten gelöscht. Nun funktioniert überhaupt nichts mehr, ich weis aber auch nicht warum, da eclipse mir auch keine Fehlermeldung bringt. Und aus der Fehlermeldung die mir der Tomcat bringt werde ich auch nicht schlau.

Wäre echt super, wenn mir da jemand weiter helfen würde.

Vielen Dank




Hier ist die Fehlermeldung:


```
exception

org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Exception creating bean of class kms.forms.LoginForm: {1}
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.handleJspException(JspServletWrapper.java:510)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:375)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)

root cause

javax.servlet.ServletException: Exception creating bean of class kms.forms.LoginForm: {1}
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.doHandlePageException(PageContextImpl.java:858)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.handlePageException(PageContextImpl.java:791)
	org.apache.jsp.login_jsp._jspService(login_jsp.java:121)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:97)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:332)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)

root cause

javax.servlet.jsp.JspException: Exception creating bean of class kms.forms.LoginForm: {1}
	org.apache.struts.taglib.html.FormTag.initFormBean(FormTag.java:563)
	org.apache.struts.taglib.html.FormTag.doStartTag(FormTag.java:520)
	org.apache.strutsel.taglib.html.ELFormTag.doStartTag(ELFormTag.java:324)
	org.apache.jsp.login_jsp._jspx_meth_html_form_0(login_jsp.java:210)
	org.apache.jsp.login_jsp._jspService(login_jsp.java:111)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:97)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:332)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)

note The full stack trace of the root cause is available in the Apache Tomcat/5.5.17 logs.
```


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (11. Aug 2006)

weil du deine struts-config auch ändern musst, dort sind schließlich die zugehörigen klassen genannt..poste mla die struts-config


----------



## Gast (11. Aug 2006)

```
<struts-config>

	
	<data-sources>
		<data-source key="kms_db" type="org.apache.commons.dbcp.BasicDataSource">
			<set-property property="description" value="Footballer Collection Database"/>
			<set-property property="driverClassName" value="com.mysql.jdbc.Driver"/>
			<set-property property="url" value="jdbc:mysql://127.0.0.1:3306/kms_db?useHostsInPrivileges=false"/>
			<set-property property="username" value="root"/>
			<set-property property="password" value="KMSDB"/>
			<set-property property="maxCount" value="8"/>
			<set-property property="minCount" value="2"/>
		</data-source>
	</data-sources>


	
	   
	<form-beans>
    	<form-bean	name="loginForm" 
    				type="kms.forms.LoginForm">
    		<form-property 	name="name"
    						type="java.lang.String"
    						initial=""/>
    		<form-property 	name="password"
    						type="java.lang.String"
    						initial=""/>
    	</form-bean>
    	
    	<form-bean	name="loggedinForm"
    				type="org.apache.struts.validator.DynaValidatorForm"/>
    				
    	
    	<form-bean	name="teamCreationForm" 
    				type="kms.forms.teamCreationForm">
    				<form-property 	name="torhueter1" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
    				<form-property 	name="torhueter2" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
    				<form-property 	name="torhueter3" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
    				<form-property 	name="aSpieler1" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
    				<form-property 	name="aSpieler2" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
    				<form-property 	name="aSpieler3" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
    				<form-property 	name="aSpieler4" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
    				<form-property 	name="aSpieler5" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
    				<form-property 	name="aSpieler6" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
    				<form-property 	name="aSpieler7" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
        			<form-property 	name="aSpieler8" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
        			<form-property 	name="mSpieler1" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
        			<form-property 	name="mSpieler2" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
        			<form-property 	name="mSpieler3" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
        			<form-property 	name="mSpieler4" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
        			<form-property 	name="mSpieler5" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
        			<form-property 	name="mSpieler6" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
        			<form-property 	name="sSpieler1" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
        			<form-property 	name="sSpieler2" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
        			<form-property 	name="sSpieler3" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
        			<form-property 	name="sSpieler4" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
        			<form-property 	name="sSpieler5" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
        			<form-property 	name="sSpieler6" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
        			<form-property 	name="action1" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
        			<form-property 	name="userid" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
        			<form-property 	name="id" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
        			
    	</form-bean>			
    		
    	<form-bean	name="teamSelectionForm" 
    				type="kms.forms.TeamSelectionForm">
    				<form-property 	name="c_torhueter1" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
        			<form-property 	name="c_torhueter2" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
        			<form-property 	name="c_torhueter3" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>				
        			<form-property 	name="c_aSpieler1" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
        			<form-property 	name="c_aSpieler2" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
        			<form-property 	name="c_aSpieler3" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>				
        			<form-property 	name="c_aSpieler4" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>				
        			<form-property 	name="c_aSpieler5" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>				
        			<form-property 	name="c_aSpieler6" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
        			<form-property 	name="c_aSpieler7" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>				
        			<form-property 	name="c_aSpieler8" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>	
        			<form-property 	name="c_mSpieler1" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>				
        			<form-property 	name="c_mSpieler2" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
        			<form-property 	name="c_mSpieler3" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>				
        			<form-property 	name="c_mSpieler4" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>				
        			<form-property 	name="c_mSpieler5" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>				
        			<form-property 	name="c_mSpieler6" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>				
        			<form-property 	name="c_sSpieler1" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>				
        			<form-property 	name="c_sSpieler2" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>				
        			<form-property 	name="c_sSpieler3" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>				
        			<form-property 	name="c_sSpieler4" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>				
        			<form-property 	name="c_sSpieler5" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>				
        			<form-property 	name="c_sSpieler6" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>
        			<form-property 	name="userid" 
 									type="java.lang.String" 
        							initial=""/>									
        </form-bean>
        
	</form-beans> 
   		
	   
	
	
	
	
	
	
	<action-mappings>     
    	<action	path="/login"
               	type="kms.actions.LoginAction"				
               	name="loginForm"								
				scope="request"									
              	input="/login.jsp"								
              	validate="true">								
			<forward name="failure" path="/login.jsp"/>
  			<forward name="success" path="/loggedin.jsp"/>
    	</action>
		
		<action path="/logout"
    			type="kms.actions.LogoutAction"
    			scope="request"
    			validate="false">
    		<forward name="success" path="/login.jsp"/>
    	</action>
    	
    	<action path="/loggedin"
    			type="kms.actions.LoggedinAction"
    			name="loggedinForm"
    			scope="request"
    			input="loggedin.jsp"
    			parameter="method">
    		<forward name="creation" path="/teamCreation.jsp"/>
    		<forward name="selection" path="/teamSelection.jsp"/>
    	</action>
    	
    	<action	path="/teamCreation"
               	type="kms.actions.teamCreationAction"
               	name="teamCreationForm"
				input="teamCreation.jsp"
				scope="request"
				validate="false">				
			<forward name="success" path="/loggedin.jsp"/>
			<forward name="error" path="/error.jsp"/>
			<forward name="empty" path="/empty.jsp"/>
			<forward name="back" path="/loggedin.jsp"/>
    	</action>
    
    
    	<action path="/teamSelection"
    			type="kms.actions.TeamSelectionAction"
    			scope="request"
    			validate="true">
    		<forward name="selection" path="/teamSelection.jsp"/>
    	</action>
    	
    	
    	<action path="/teamSave"
    			type="kms.actions.TeamSaveAction"
    			name="teamSelectionForm"
    			input="teamSelection.jsp"
    			scope="request"
    			validate="false">
    		<forward name="save" path="/loggedin.jsp"/>
    		<forward name="empty" path="/empty.jsp"/>
			<forward name="back" path="/loggedin.jsp"/>
    	</action>
    	
	</action-mappings> 
 	
 	


	
	<controller processorClass="kms.util.CustomRequestProcessor" />


 	
  	<message-resources	null="false"
    					parameter="ApplicationResources"/>
    
    
     
 	<plug-in className="org.apache.struts.validator.ValidatorPlugIn">
 		<set-property property="pathnames" value="/WEB-INF/validator-rules.xml,/WEB-INF/validation.xml"/>
 	</plug-in> 
   
    
    
</struts-config>
```


----------



## HLX (11. Aug 2006)

...und das neue Package heißt "kms.forms" ?



			
				Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> note The full stack trace of the root cause is available in the Apache Tomcat/5.5.17 logs.
> ```



Schau mal in die Tomcat-Logs (im logs-Verzeichnis des Tomcat), ober der Rest des stack trace aussagekräftiger ist.


----------



## Gast (11. Aug 2006)

gnau!
Ich hatte alle Dateien rekativ durcheinander in meier Eclipse. Nun habe ich die packages kms.sctions, kms.forms usw angelegt, um ein wenig Ordnung zu bekommen.

Was mir eben aufgefallen ist, der Ordner classes (im WEB-INF), welcher die kompilierten Java Klassen enthält, hat die neue packages-Struktur nicht übernommen. Er enthält die alten package Namen, welche ich eigentlich gelöscht habe. Dachte eigentlich, dass wenn ich das Projekt neu builde, auch die packages geändert werden.
Kann das der Fehler sein und wenn ja, wie update ich den classes-Ordner, so dass er die selbe packages Struktur hat wie mein sources Ordner?

Gruß


----------



## HLX (11. Aug 2006)

Genau das ist der Fehler.



			
				Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...wie update ich den classes-Ordner, so dass er die selbe packages Struktur hat wie mein sources Ordner?



Müsste normalerweise beim compilieren passieren. Mach mal ein clean/full rebuild auf dein Projekt.


----------



## Gast (11. Aug 2006)

hmmm.....
Jetzt will er die Klassen nicht mehr kompilieren. Der classes Ordner ist LEER.

Habe zuerst ein clean gemacht und dann ein "build project" (full rebuild gibts bei mir nicht) und es tut sich nix!!


----------



## HLX (11. Aug 2006)

Nach einem clean ist der Output-Folder immer leer.

Wo liegt denn dein Source? Der Inhalt des Source wird in das Output-Verzeichnis compiliert, dass du in deinen Projekteinstellungen gewählt hast - siehe Projekt-Properties/Java Build Path/Registerkarte 'Source'. Hier sollte als Output-Folder WEB-INF/classes eingetragen sein.


----------



## Gast (11. Aug 2006)

so, habe den Fehler.
Ein paar Pfade zu verschiedenen Libraries waren nicht korrekt eingebunden. Komisch das mir die Eclipse keine Fehlermeldung ausgespuckt hat.

Endlich!!!

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------

